# Long 2610 HYD Lift Adjustment



## ka4lgn

Does anyone know how to adjust the hyd lift on a Long 2610 so it goes all the way up? The lift arms just don't go all the way up like they once did. Any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Welcome to the forum Ka4lgn!


----------



## ka4lgn

Just FYI.... the hyd adjust screw is located under the seat. (must remove seat and seat mounting plate first) It's the bolt up front on the lift control side. Remove the bolt and you will find it has multiple shims of .030 each. Add shims to allow the lift to go higher. Adding to many shims will cause the lift bypass to not cut off. To adjust place a couple hundred pounds on the lift then back the bolt out one turn then run the lift through an up/down/up pass until you get the lift action you desire. If the lift reaches max lift and you hear the bypass growling then you need to run the bolt in some. Hope this may help others. Thanks Jack G.


----------

